# Naked and On Fire (update 4/22)



## Crothian (Jan 19, 2004)

Hi all.  Been planning this here story hour for months with notes on sessions and all that.  Ju7st never got around to starting it till today.  Now, it first will start with three seperate stories. There are three PCs and each has his/her own story before they all joined up. so first I'll be posting there solo stories and then the party will get together and go from there. Also, this being my first real story hour (I did do a short one with a one session Gameday, but that was well....short) so, be kind.

It's called Naked and on Fire becasue that's my style of game.  One of the fun things in role playing is acomplishing hard tasks.  Now, killing a dragon and saving the princess is a tough feat.  But doing it with out weapons or armor, is a task that goes down in legends.  Now, imagine doing it starting out with the PCs naked, and on fire.


----------



## Crothian (Jan 19, 2004)

“But it still itches.” Cyree said looking out over the expanse of water.
	“Not this again,” groaned Roberts, the second mate of the Ragweed.

	Both were members of the Ragweed crew.  Roberts was a grizzled half elf closing in on sixty years.  He’d been sailing with Cyree on the Ragweed for close to thirty of them.  Cyree was unlike any sailor he’d ever meet or heard about in that time.  She was an Avelar, a race of elves known for being superior, intelligent, and private.  In other places they are refereed to as Grey elves.  However, Cyree has little to do with her people.  She left them thirty years ago to go find herself.  And then there’s her perfectly red hair.  It’s a rare color for any elf, and with the Avelar it’s much rarer.  Neither of her parents recalls any hair of that color in either of their families.  

	The ship took a little lurch as the seas got a little rougher.  Roberts looked around at the busy sailors.  It was a solid half elven crew, as most of the ships in the area; the island nation of Setheron.  Not so much of a nation as a large number of small islands all inhabited by half elves.  

	“Roberts, what else can I do?  I thought this sailing would be the end of it.  But there’s still a part of my brain that itches and I can’t figure out why?” Cyree complained.

	“Cyree, you’ve made a good sailor.  Your smart and bold, and can tell the tales of the seas with gust.  But even though in the three decades where I’ve seasoned and gotten old, you’ve barely aged.  You’re people, from what little I’ve heard, have lived many lives.  Perhaps your sea life has come to an end and your next life needs to begin.”

	“But what?  And where would I go?  We’ve traveled around quite a bit in the past.  I know it’s a big world and we’ve seen so little of it all.  But at the same time it seems so big.  Argh…it just seems like I’m lost at sea and the winds blow in all directions.”

	“I had a feeling of that.  That’s why I had a talk to the Captain and we’re going to take a little cruise to hopefully get some guidance.” Roberts said turning to her with a clever smile on his face.

	“Huh?  There’s a place I can get answers and you’re just now mentioning it after thirty years?” Cyree asks a bit hurt.

	“Well, it’s not such an easy place to get and it’s also not a place that is always there.” Roberts answered with a quizzical smile.

	“You’re starting to talk like my people now,” Cyree replied with a grin.

	“The place is way up north where the water freezes and becomes part of the Galcier Wall.  There are lights that shine in the late evening sky and they reflect off the ice and the water.  The lights are Pontus’ Lights.  With the right bit of knowledge they can be interpreted and give guidance.  I’ve heard a few tales about it and with some luck might be able to get some godly advice.”  Roberts answered.  Pontus is one of the thirteen greater gods.  He is master of the waters and earthquakes.  

	“How come I’ve never heard of these?  I thought I heard all the stories from around here?” 

	“Well, it’s not much known about these days.  I heard some stories when I was much younger.  I hadn’t heard of anyone going up there for quite a long time.  The icebergs are problematic there year round.  The closest port is the chroniclers of Talamar’s Island.  And the lights are a good week north of them.”  Roberts answered.  

	“Does the Captain mind us going all the way up there?  That is a good month out of our way. “  Cyree asked.

	“You’ve done more then your fair shares these past few decades.  The Captain figures he owes you that much at least.  We’ll be docking at Coralstown and letting off the cargo and some of the crew.  Then we’ll head on up and see if Pontus speaks.  Assuming he does, I hope we’ll be able to listen to his words.” Roberts answered.

	The Ragweed sailed to Coralstown.  It is one of a hundred small port town in the many islands of Setheron.  The islands used to be a small continent some people say.  There was a time of rain called the Decade of Storms a few thousand years ago.  Before this even the continent was the home to a human and elven kingdom.  But the storms left only a series of islands as all the lowlands flooded.  The two kingdoms joined as one to survive.  After many generations the islands are now populated by only half elves.  The islands are numerous and treacherous to travel.  The half elves of Setheron developed flat bottomed boats that can sail safely through the islands without running ground, but are also strong enough to sail the ocean to the larger continent of Albu.  It serves the half elves well as most of them are pirates.  They raid the bigger ships of the other empires and retreat to their islands where the other nation’s ships can not travel.  

From there the Ragweed traveled north.  Cyree remained by herself for most of the journey.  She still played at being a sailor but had a lot of time by herself.  She had never done a lot with the gods and was a bit apprehensive about getting advice from one.  Still Pontus was well thought of by the sailors she’d known.  Of the thirteen greater gods she felt most comfortable with him.  

The Ragweed arrived within sight of the great Glacier Wall.  It is a sheet of solid ice at least a mile high spreading from east to west horizons and beyond.  There are rumors and stories of all sorts of things caught frozen inside the ice.  And then there were the floating islands of ice.  Some the bigger then the islands the half elves were from, others small but just as deadly if ran into.  

The Ragweed sailed around a bit until the night’s sky turned dark.  And then a new set of lights appeared.  They flashed in blues and purples that reflected off the ice and the water.  Roberts brought out a book of notes and spent a few hours under Pontus’ lights.  The lights played in the sky bouncing from star to star, both near and far.  There were some flashing across and others taking there time to dart across the sky.  And the reflections seemed to almost have a mind of their own.  Cyree looked on amazed at the show.  She had not seen anything like that, not even from her home paradise of Kelendar.  The light show went on for hours.  All the while Roberts made notes in his books and consulted pages of writing.  The sailors looked on in amazement.  

Morning came on quickly.  The lights faded as the sun rose in the eastern sky.  Roberts gathered his notes up as the ship turned southward.   Cyree just watched in amazement the hours of lights still bouncing around her memory.  

A few days later Roberts meet with Cyree in her cabin.  “I think I have the message of it all here.  There may be a few items that have been translated wrong.  But the obvious points I think I got right.”

“Great, so what does Potus have to say about me?” Cyree asked with insistence.

“Go south.” Roberts answered.  

“Huh??  We had like six hours of lights and reflections and refractions and all you got was go south!?!  You spent three days interpreting those lights and all you got was go south?!” Cyree exclaimed.

“Well, I never said I was an expert at it all.  There seems to be something about a second light and water creatures from the sky.  There is a sense of movement involved in all of this; a period of darkness followed by a war.  Or perhaps it’s a flood of water flowing over the islands.  There’s a change coming to the status quo, at least for you.  I got the sense it was happening over a great period of time.  I’ll be long dead by then, but you might actually have grown into a full adult by then.  Or perhaps have aged more.  I get a great sense in time and travel.  But starting south was the most obvious sign.”  Roberts stated.  

“Then south it is.” Cyree said with a sigh.


----------



## der_kluge (Jan 19, 2004)

Nice start, Crothian.  I like the fantasy integration of the aurora borealis.  Nice.


----------



## Crothian (Jan 19, 2004)

Cyree stayed with the Roberts and his family in Capetown; another small port town in Setheron.  Robert’s family was almost a second family for Cyree.  In the winter months the water ways froze and the icebergs made the sailing dangerous so few ships that weren’t desperate risked it.  Cyree helped raise Roberts’s two kids and got along well enough with his wife.  

	Springtime came a little slow, and Cyree made here way to south most islands.  Even the south islands still had snow on them, and the wind blew with a quite a nip.  Cyree had to catch passage on a Thelian ship.  The Thelians are elves known for their sailing prowess.  They had the best ships and were the only ones that could make it across the ocean safe and in a fast manner.  Other people referred to them as high elves, but the Thelians preferred the name of their island home.  Cyree dreaded sailing with them again.  While they were good and disciplined they were also very boring; everything proper and fine.  They have no real personality on the surface.  But she knew it was the only way to go south.  She knew of the lands to the south.  They were populated by humans and the Thelians island home was down there.  Even the Avelar used to live on an island there before their paradise home Kelendar was found again.  

	Cyree got passage on the Fleece, a Thelian merchant ship.  The captain’s name is Mikis and he was a nice enough sort.  But the trip was boring for Cyree.  There was nothing for her to do and they yelled at her when she would climb the rigging or sneak at top the crow’s nest.  She was a sailor on board a ship she wasn’t aloud to crew.  She was the only passenger so no one to really talk to.  She had started her sailor days aboard a Thelian boat.  Her mom had arranged it.  It was the only way that her parents would agree to letting her leave.  She had long forgotten the name of the captain and that ship.  She was on it a good week when they were besieged by pirates.  The Pirates just wanted the cargo and they were about to leave when Cyree invoked the Right of the Sea.  It’s an old outdated right in which a passenger would be unharmed to make a deal with the captain.  It origins have been lost and it was a surprise to everyone when she used it.  But no one was really surprised that of all the people, and Avelar would use it.  Avelar are immortal; they don’t die of old age.  So, there are many things thought lost to time that the Avelar have full knowledge of.  The Avelar are also well known for playing by their own rules.  They see the big picture and because of the many, many times the race has saved civilization as it is known, they are given lean way.  So, Cyree was let to meet the captain.  And she told of her story of wanting to sail and her knowledge of sailing.  But the Thelians were not the people she wanted to sail with.  She was accepted on and it was suspected she would be dropped off at a port shortly.  No one figured she’d stay for thirty years with them.

	But that life was over now and soon she was in waters she hadn’t sailed.  The Thelian ship was faster then she had been used to, it was good to feel the wind on her face.  Dispite the fast ship the time went by slow.  She wondering around the ship a few dozen times before anything interesting happened.  And when things got interesting, they got devastatingly interesting.  A storm stirred up out of the southern waters.  It was on them in moments with little time to try to avoid it.  The waters became rough and the sea got angry.  The waves easily topped a hundred feet and it was not long before the whole ship was taken under.  The storm died down fast after that.  It had what it wanted.  

	She awoke with a bit pf water in her lungs.  She was on a beach with the rest of the sailors.  Some were still unconscious and many were injured.  The Captain was one of the victims.  The first mate was organizing the men to look around.  The beach ran north and south, to the west was the water and the east was dense jungle.  Cyree helped with the wounded for a few days.  The sailors that had gone to explore the jungle never came back and this had the first mate worried.  Cyree, like so many of her people, decided it was best to check it out for herself.  So, she went with the second patrol even though the first mate was against the idea.  The patrol had a hard time traveling.  The roots and and trees seemed to hamper their movement, but not Cyree’s.  She was moving along easily, as simple as walking across grass.  She soon out distanced them in her impatience to find something.  As she waited for them to catch up, they never did.  She went back looking for them, but they were just gone.  At that point she saw a large falcon like creature fly over head letting out a large cry.  She followed it from the ground.  It lead her to a city, and abandoned city.  The jungle had not overgrown it at all even though it looked to be abandoned for at least a century.  

	The great bird flew around a few buildings and landed next to a fountain in the town square.  Cyree went up to the creature, it stood a few feat taller then her.  It was a griffin.  There were a few chosen Avelar that had a relation with Griffins and used them as mounts.  It is a partnership that originated shortly after Kelendar was lost and has been kept in practice by some even after Kelendar was found.   

	On the stairs to what was probably the capital of this city sat an Avelar.  He is older the Cyree and one she knows well.  He’s a family friend and the Philosopher King, the title of the ruler of the Avelar.  He is Flynnderon, known as Flynnderon the Young.  His name sake is Flynnderon the Sage, one of the most respected and intelligence of all Avelar; best known for being one of the heroes of the Valentane.    

	“Cyree, Cyree, Cyree…..welcome to Avelar, our home during the time the Kelendar was lost to us,” Flynnderon said.

	“Um, Sir, we need some assistance.  I was on a Thelian ship that crashed near here.  The sailors will need help getting out of here.  Also, I think there are some patrols that have been lost in the forest that will need to be found.”  Cyree replied.

	“It’s okay.  Another Thelian ship will pick them up shortly.  The ones that are lost will be taken back to the others on the shore.  The jungle doesn’t like uninvited guests walking through it.” Flynnderon answered.

	“So, I’m an invited guest?  Because they had problems just walking through there, while it seemed as I was on a clear path.”  Cyree said confused.

	“You’re an Avelar, this island was made for us and welcomes us home.  Even though nobody uses it anymore, the magic is still there for when we need it.”

	“Did you bring me here?  The ship hit a sudden storm and crashed here?  Was that your doing?” Cyree said accusingly.  

	“Not me, that was Pontus from my understanding.  When you go to the gods for help, they can at times take interest and involve themselves a bit more in your life then you’re used to.  Gods use their people just as the peoples use the gods.  Except it’s rarely seen how they work through us or around us.  Then of course sometimes it’s less subtle as the crash your ship where they want it to be crashed.  I’ve done the deeds of the gods, I’m sure of it.  I’ve never been the holiest of people; I’ve honored the gods but never devoted myself to them.  But Gildain is devoted to Voltar, and I’ve seen how that can be useful.  Voltar gave him the Axe of the Dwarvish Lords and made him the ruler of the dwarves, much to his dismay.  Sometimes the gods choose lives for us that we wouldn’t have chosen ourselves.  Just be careful about making yourself to well known to them.  They are their own beings and want they want might not be what you want.” Flynnderon responded.

	“Why are you telling me this?  I’m not mixing myself up with anyone like that.  I just want to scratch my brain, get rid of this itch. “Cyree said frustrated.  

	“Your itch as you call it is perplexing.  I can’t recall ever hearing about anything like that among the Avelar.  At any rate I’m recommending you go to the city of Thesden in the country of Caladonia.  It’s a good, well traveled city.  I have a few friends still there.  It’s the place I first meet Gildain so it can’t be all that bad.” Flynnderon said with a tone that suggested he was remembering old times.  

	“Um…sure.  At least it’s a direction.  Just how do I get there?” Cyree asked.

	“I can teleport you to the Wine cellar of the Grinning Goblin.  It’s a good inn that my friend owns.  Actually he is the great grand son of my friend but he’s known to me and I’m known to him.  Thesden will be one of the friendlier places you’ll find.  Since the Avelar have left their world, we have gotten stranger reactions from people.  Even when we lived there we were a rare sight, now you will probably be the Avelar these people will meet in their lifetime.“  Flynnderon cautioned.  

	“That’s fine.  I got more then a few odd encounters being the “Sailing Avelar of the Setheron” and meeting people is always fun.” Cyree answered.

	“Good.  By the way I have a small present for you.  It’s a mystery in itself.  It’s called a Dragon Dagger.  It can create a magical fire around it.  An old friend, Ebin, had a collection of them.  He never found them all.  It seems each is unique and there is one crafted for each kind of dragon.  And there are many different kinds out there.  He never figured out who made them or why.  But it’s a good weapon, and should help if trouble arises.” Flynnderon presented her with a finely crafted dagger.  The handle was that of a dragon and the blade looked like fire coming out of its mouth.  

	”Thanks” she said as Flynnderon started to cast his spell “Wait, I still have some questions.”

	“The young always do,” he replied with a smile,” seek your own answers.  The answers you find are more rewarding then the answers you are told.”

	The city faded around her and in its place was a wine cellar.


----------



## Pyske (Jan 20, 2004)

What's this?  I see no nakedly flaming people, here!  Or flamingly naked people either!  Oh well, good read, despite the bait and switch. *grumble, grumble* 

Actually, the phrase inspired me with no less than 4 different interesting ways to start a character, as well.

Looking forward to more!

 . . . . . . . -- Eric


----------



## Crothian (Jan 21, 2004)

The wine cellar was well kept and just a little dark.  But there were stairs going up and Cyree took them two at a time.  She gently opened the door at the top to look out and see what was around.

	“Ahhh!!!!!!” CRASH!!!  

	A waitress screamed as she dropped a tray of empty dishes.  “Where…
who….what….” breathed the very frightened waitress.  She was a human, here face at this point was a bit on the pale side but under more usual circumstances she was probably quite attractive.  

	“Deborah, are you okay?” a man came running in to check on the commotion.  He looked at Cyree and gave a warm smile.  “Welcome to the Grinning Goblin.  I’ll assume you came by means other then the front door.  I need to place a bell down there or something to warn us when unplanned arrivals happen.”

	“I’m sorry, I’m so sorry.  Let me help clean up.  I didn’t mean to frighten her.” Cyree spoke embarrassed.

	“Nonsense, just a little excitement.  Deborah got this little mess.  So, you be needing a room? “ The man asked Cyree as he lead her into the main room.  The whole room was filled with people, mostly humans of Caladonian stock.  The place got real quiet as they stared at Cyree.  However, it didn’t seem to phase the man.

	“My name is Justin Dreigh, and I’m the owner of this little inn.   I’ll put you up in a private room, is that okay?”  he asked.

	“Ummm…sure, that sounds just fine,” replied Cyree a little unsure of herself.  

	“Here you are,” he continued “third door on the left, just up those stairs.” He pointed on up and she nodded, took the key, and went on up to check out the room.  The room was lightly decorated.  The bed was comfortable and she soon was asleep on it.  The next morning she awoke to the pleasant smells of breakfast.  Breakfast was a thick stew of potatoes and beef with plenty of warm bread.  She sat alone at the only unoccupied table.  The conversations around her were low and there were many sideward stares her way.  

	Cyree spent the next few days wondering around Thesden.  As she walked the many roads of the city the people parted for her.  Even in the busiest times of the marketplace there would be a parting of people as she walked through the crowds.  People gossiped and stared at her.  Mothers pulled their children out of her way and they few people who would talk to her were intimidated and very nervous.  

	After a week she found herself outside a small dwarven establishment called Fudd’s Beer.  She ducked in and found a small, cozy bar.  There were a few dwarves and humans drinking from think mugs.  She went up to the bar and order a mug of ale.

	“You want the reguliar stuff and can you handle a mug of Steeltoes’s?”  the dwarven barkeep inquired.

	“What’s Steeltoe’s?”  Cyree asked.

	“Only the best ale period.” The barkeep said with conviction.

	“Then give me a mug of that.” He poured her a mug and set it in front of her.  She took the mug raised it above her head and yelled out “Grum the Stout!!”  The bar went completely silent and then everyone raised there mugs and echoed “Grum the Stout!!” and then everyone downed their drink in a swift motion.

	“Takes a brave Avelar to Grum Steeltoe’s Ale.  I like you.” He said with a smile.  Grum the Stout is the most famous dwarven hero.  He was a companion of Flynnderon the Sage and one of the Heroes of the Valentane.  It is dwarven tradition that whenever Grum the Stout is toasted, they all echo the toast and finish drinking whatever is in front of them.  It’s a time honored dwarven toast and they take it very seriously.  Few non dwarves have what it takes to properly Grum the Stout.  

	Cyree looked down at her empty mug thoughtfully. “Damn, that’s some fine Ale.”

	“It’s Steeltoe’s Ale, I told best in the world.  Period.”  He answered solidily.

	“Well, I’d like to get another then.  Name is Cyree.”

	“I’m Norzin, great grand nephew to Steeltoe.“ He replied as he poured her a second mug of the ale.  This one Cyree drank much slower.  

	“What brings you to Thesdin?  From what I hear you seem to be wondering around looking for something that can’t be found?”  he asked.

	“Not really looking as much as just seeing what’s there.  Can’t find something that I don’t know is there.”  She answered.  

	“That’s peculiar elf speak.  But if you’re looking for something along those less defined lines, perhaps you should seek out Belinda.”  

	“Who’s she?”

	“Why, the Seer of Thedin.” Norzin answered with a serious look.

	“I hadn’t heard anything of her.” Cyree stated.

	“Well, the people around here aren’t really fans of her.  She does her thing and they mostly ignore her.  Lots of tall tales about her and whatnot.  She’s a pleasant enough person though.  Never gone to her for a seeing, but the few talks I’ve had with her see seems like a good person.  Just private.  Thesdin is a small town of a city.  We have more passer throughs then residents and people around here are used to jabbering.  So, they get a little funny about people that want a bit of privacy and don’t shed their life story with in the first week.” He grumbled.

	Cyree finished up her ale. “Well, I’ll make a point to seeing her then.  Thanks for the fine Ale.” She paid up and waved as she walked back to the Grinning Goblin.  The next day she sought out Belinda’s place.  It was a small building on one of the smaller back streets of Thesdin.  It was small yet well maintained.  The shudders were closed and the place was not very welcoming.  She knocked gently on the door and waited.

	A moment later the door opened.  Inside was a pretty woman with blonde hair that was in need of a brush looked at Cyree with a smile.  “Please come in” She said in a voice that seemed distant.

	“Um…thanks.  I’m Cyree and I heard you’re a Seer.  I was wondering if I you could help me.” Cyree inquired.

	Belinda momentarily had a surprised look on her face.  Then the small smile came back.  “Welcome Cyree.  I unfortunately cannot help you at this moment.  There’s a Storm coming and it clouds my sight.”

	“Oh…I’m sorry.  How’s that?”  Cyree asked.

	“Time flows and at times I can see small things that can happen.  But ever now and then there appears something that will happen.  The events causing it are already in place and they can not be changed.  Such is this Storm.  And until it passes my sight sees nothing else.”  

	Cyree stayed the day and talked with Belinda.  Belinda was not intimidated or uncomfortable with the Avelar.  They had some good tea and talked long into the night.  Cyree could easily tell that Belinda was very lonely.  She felt a bit of a kinship with her, for in the week Cyree had been in this town she had been mostly isolated from people.  She had an idea of what it must be like having that happen when one lived here and with ones own people.  The next day Cyree went back to Belinda’s after shopping for some things in the Market Place.  Belinda was happy to see her again and the two women talked and did a bit of decorating.  They talked quite a bit about Thesdin.  Cyree learned of Palos’ Pyramid.  It used to be a tower but one night the town woke up to it having changed and the town had spread away from it to provide room.  Palos was a very respected and intelligent wizard.  He might have been the most gifted of all time.  He grew up in Thesden and never moved away.  He was always approachable by the people and enjoyed their company.  However, since his death his place of residence has been used by wizards who wanted nothing to do with the city.  People avoided the pyramid.  It was not a place of warmth and friendship that the tower was.  

		Cyree also learned of Karen’s Hospital; a set of buildings a few hours north of the town.  Karen was a herbalist in Thesden many centuries ago.  At some point a hospital was built for her and she teaches people how to heal through mundane means.  Karen is still leaving even after a few centuries.  She is something of a mystery to the people of Thesden but they are thankful to have her near.  Cyree went there the next day.  The buildings have a familiar sense about them like she’d been here before.  Over the next few days Cyree found herself helping out at the hospital.  It is a large extended family, and everyone who is well enough to help does.  Cyree began teaching children.  Many of them were orphans that Karen took in to try to help.  No one has ever been turned away from the Hospital.  Cyree stayed up there for a while and every now and then came back to town for supplies and to visit Belinda.  The itch in her brain was still there though and she really wanted to figure out what was causing it.


----------



## Crothian (Jan 21, 2004)

“Push, Push..there…here he comes”  a loud cry filled the room.  The child was a large for a halfling newborn but Yondalla blessed him with health.  The clerics stayed with the mom.  There was a lot of blood and the birth had been difficult.  But the son was healthy and one of the few to be born in the new lands.  Yondalla was the patron on demi goddess of the Halflings.  

	“Rock!!  We will name him Rock, steadfast and steady, never wavering!!  He will be the one to lead the people back home.”  The father held his son with pride.  Rock was to be the hero of the Halflings, the Chosen of Yondalla.  He had much work to accomplish before his son was ready.

	Years later Rock has grown to a boy.  On his sixth birthday his father gave him a sword.  “That’s what you’ll use to take back Dilanto, our lands that were lost.  Remember Rock, you are the Chosen of Yondalla, many halflings are counting on you.”

	“Isn’t he a bit young for a sword, Calin?” inquired Stepha Rock’s mother.

	“Nonsense, he’s a Brightblade and Brightblades handle weapons.  We are the leaders of the Halflings, Stepha, all we have dreamed and prayed for lies in the abilities of our son.  He must be ready for that.” Answered Calin.

	“That’s fine, but he should also learn to read, to play, to have fun.  Allow him to be a child Calin.”

	“He doesn’t have time for such frivolous activities.  The boy will do great things; important things.  He has to be ready, he has got to have our full support and our love for him to do these things.  Besides, he’ll be going off to wizarding school we heard about.  Nothing is to good for Rock, he has power and they will help him learn to use it.”

	Stepha just watched her son train with a sad look in her eyes.  Calin meant well, but pushed Rock to hard she believed.  Soon, she was seeing Rock off for the last time.  The city of Pira they lived in was many weeks travel from Montinelle were the Mage School was.  She knew she would be seeing very little of her son.  Rock was their only child.  The birth had been hard and left her barren after that.  Calin had focused solely on the halflings and Rock after that leaving little time for Stepha.  She didn’t know if Rock was destined to do all the things Calin claimed.  All she knew was she loved Rock, unconditionally and hoped that that would be enough for him.  

	The Mage School was a tough place for Rock.  He was the only Halfling there, and still a child Halfling at that.  He had magic that came naturally to him but the things he could do were not the same as the others.  The teachers were unsure how to teach him.  Plus, he was a little slow.  Normally the brightest students attended the Mage School, people who could read and write several languages.  Rock had difficulty speaking other languages and he did not know or care to know about writing.  

	Rock was also having problems with the other students.  He was shorter then them, but really hated being called short or had his height called out.  He was always armed with the sword his father gave him, and this caused more then a few problems.  Rock was not afraid to draw the blade and stand up against the other students.  Many of the teachers didn’t like that he was armed all the time at the school, but Rock was adamant about his sword.  He bloodied a few students and soon got a reputation to be left alone.  

	After a few years Rock’s reputation was one of fear and respect.  He could do magic using a sword, a talent that almost unheard of.  The teachers guided him, but also tried to study him as well.  Rock’s abilities were formidable and his devotion to Yondalla was unshakable.  Few believed he was the chosen, for even clerics of other faiths did not see anything divine in his abilities.  But that did nothing to shake Rock’s belief.  

	There was only one person at the Mage School with more mystery about him.  His name was Jacob and he was not respected, but he was feared.  Millennia ago he was known by another name Aegwareth.  Then he was a conqueror of the people and a vicious slaver.  He was alive again through circumstances few knew.  His being at the school was allowed by Nicandra the Headmistress, but it did not seem that even she trusted him.  Jacob had powers that were said to rival the gods.  He seemed to speak ever language, and there few things he didn’t know.  The students stayed clear of him at all times.  Even Rock never braved an encounter with him.

	Rock grew up and learned many things at the Wizard School.  He picked up bits of knowledge here and there, but not enough to be seen as anything but a failure in the eyes of the teachers.  They never got a grasp on how to help him, but they always tried.  Rock was a halfling now, no longer the child that had first come to visit him.  He was very skilled in the blade and his magics complimented that.  It was with a little relief that they finally sent him away.  They had nothing more for him, he needed to seek answers else where.  They suggested he make his way up to the city of Thesden in Calador.  Calador was the country north of Andavar of which Montinelle was the capital.  Thesden was well known for travelers and for being a pleasant city welcoming outsiders.  Rock was told to stop back at the school if he was in the area, he was welcomed back.  Rock travel ed across country for about a month before he got to Thesden.


----------



## Crothian (Feb 13, 2004)

The Corsyrian people have a long and rich history.  Of all the human empires, theirs has lasted the longest and withstood the most.  Their capital city, Tal 
Badaar is the perfect example and proof of their drive and dedication.  The city is built in the middle of large desert.  But with the use of many thousands of slaves and some great magics, the Corsyrians were able to build the capital.  

	The Corsyrians are a magical people; they respect Wizards and their knowledge.  This has caused them to be less religious then many of the other nations.  It has also caused them to fear and hunt down unnatural spell casters like sorcerers.  All Wizards in Corsyrian are brought to Tal Badaar and taught under the greatest Wizards in the world.  Nadji is the head Wizard of Corsyrian and one of the Circle of Nine.  The Circle of Nine is a group of the most powerful wizards in the world.  They protect everyone from off world invaders like demons and devils.  They have nothing to do with the politics of the world; they protect it all from the greater dangers of the Planes.  

	The royal family of Corsyria is absolutely huge.  The palace in Tal Badaar is only occupied by the royal family.  The servants and guards are 12th cousins or there about to the thrown.  Everyone in the palace is of the royal blood, no matter how diluted it may be.  People of the royal blood are treated with great respect and enjoy great perks in Corsyrian society.  So, it was odd when the third son of the Kings brother was taken by the Caladonians and the Corsyrians did not attempt to get him back.

	The Corsyrians and Caladonians as nations did not like each other.  In the past few hundred years each had conquered the other for a bit of time, but at the present they were both separate nations.  They are separated by a large sea and much trade and many naval skirmishes have happened on it.  One of the skirmishes the Caladonians took prisoners, among them the five year old nephew of the king.  

	He was taken to Calador, the Caladian capital and raised by the Town Family.  The Towns were one of the five noble houses.  They were personal advisors to the king and held many positions of power with in the country.  They renamed the boy Guy and raised him as one of their own.  He was well educated and treated well.  It was obvious hew was Corsyrian, but they never caused any problems.  Guy became a great horse rider and excelled at using the bow while mounted.  But things were always easy for him and he never felt fully at home there.  His own people were known to him, he was familiar with the culture and their customs.  But they were a little alien to him as well.  

	So, one day he just set out from Calador on his horse.  He road east to the small city of Thesden.  He hoped that he would be able to find something one his own that he could grab onto and make his own.


----------



## Silver Moon (Feb 15, 2004)

Crothian said:
			
		

> It's called Naked and on Fire becasue that's my style of game.



Really?  Then I hope that it's both a play-by-post game and that you have a fire extinguisher handy near your computer.   

Seriously thought, I like the story so far.   The longer introduction to each character will certainly help the reader as we get more into it.   It will be interesting to see how the different storylines intersect.   Keep up the good work.


----------



## LrdApoc (Mar 12, 2004)

I'd love to hear more.. those characters sound interesting.. especially that non-iconic halfling The strange elf girl and the arab dude seem cool as well.


----------



## Crothian (Apr 22, 2004)

Okay, the updates have been long overdue.  Time to start making time to do this.  Im have my notes and updates will be more common.  I hope.


----------



## Crothian (Apr 22, 2004)

Thesdin is a small city with a lot of visitors.  It sits upon the conversion a few major trade routes that combine into a single road to Calador, the capital.  Thesdin is a city wit ha small town feel as most of the people there at any given time are travelers.  There are a few major inns and taverns that cater to the travelers.  Thesdin is also known to be the birth place of Palos, possible the most famous mage to ever walk the earth.  His pyramid is the most well known building in town.  Some say it used to be a tower that was changed, but everyone always recalls it as a pyramid.  Palos has been dead for a few centuries but his pyramid has always been a center of magical learning.  

	Thesdin is also a city of heroes.  Not that there are many heroes in the city but some of the most remarkable throughout history have either started in Thesdin or been involved in it is some way.  The city has been destroyed, burnt to the ground and rebuild twice in its six hundred year history.  Each time the people have just rebuilt on the same place to start a new.  It is a city of resilience and historic importance.  It is also a mostly human city.  

	The Grinning Goblin is the oldest and most well known of Thesdin’s inns.  It has a large common room that fills fast and many people end up sharing the same table.  However, when people came in to see most of the table full except for one that had a sole Avelar at it, they choose to make room at one of the more crowded tables.  Cyree, the Avelar, started out eating alone. There were of course many side way glances and hush conversation about her.  The Avelar had left, they had abandoned this world.  This was the first and probably only Avelar these people would ever see.  

	Rock, the Halfling Prince, was staying at the Grinning Goblin as well.  He was unsure why he was here just that is was better then that stupid mage school.  The school was filled with pompous people who thought they knew everything about magic.  Yet none could decipher his own magical talents.  He was certain they set him away, or encouraged him to leave because they could do nothing with him.  He was glad to be on his own and to find a way to help his people.  

	The common room of the Grinning Goblin was crowded beyond belief.  The one table had an odd looking elf at it, but she looked nice enough.  So, Rock sat down with her.  They made introductions as the two oddities in the room.  Halflings were less known of then the Avelar, and this only caused more people to talk.  Soon, a Corcyrian showed up.  The people knew about them.  They hated him.  He got a lot of dirty looks and unhappy glances from the people.  He too found the only seat open at Cyree’s table and so he joined them.  More introductions were made and more small talk took place.  

	The three left the inn together to see what Thesdin had in store for them.  The people of the crowded streets moved out of the Avelar’s way as she walked.  Mothers grabbed their children when they saw the Corsyrian.  Many rumors raced along the mouths of the people as to who these people were and why they were here.  

	The group made their way down a side street to a small house.  Cyree lead them here to meet Belinda.  Rock was unsure what this person could do for them.  He was convinced that fortune telling was a crock.  As they went up to knock he said:

“Don’t mention our names, if she truly has this gift, which I doubt, she should know who we are.”

	Cyree just rolled her eyes as she knocked and soon Belinda was at the door.

	“Welcome back, Cyree,” Belinda stated,” please won’t you and your friends come in.”

	“Don’t you know who we are?” Rock demanded. “I thought that since you have these gifts, you would just know thinks.”

	Belinda looked at Rock with a very patient smile. “It is rude to learn things that way about people without heir permission.”  

	That seemed to surprise Rock and he remained quiet for a while.  Belinda explained that all she saw was the coming storm and that everything else was clouded and impossible to see.  The convergence of something power was coming to hold and it took precedence over everything else the future held at this time.  They spent the afternoon with Belinda talking on things and trying to get a sense of direction.  They felt things were going to happen that they could assist in, but had no real idea what those things were or really how they could help.  Belinda was able to offer little except what she had already said.  

	When they left, Cyree took them over to Fudd’s.  Everyone had a couple rounds of Steel Toe’s Ale and they were treated to dwarven tales and songs.  Cyree seemed to have a knack for them and knew words of songs she had never sung.  They were all pretty well drunk and stumbled back to the Grinning Goblin.  Perhaps if they drank less or were a little more observant they would have seen the lights in the sky.  

	The lights were of yellows, reds, and greens.  They went through the night sky in streaks from the west to the east.  The lights seemed impossible high and eerie.  The livestock and animals seemed very nervous by it and they few people that were out soon made their way to cover.  The night watch roused the day watch and extra patrols were used.  The lights stopped well before morning and were the topic of all conversations in the Grinning Goblin.  

	The three came down for breakfast and soon heard the stories of what they had missed the night before.  There was much speculation as to what the cause was and many people had even gone to the Palos’ Pyrmid in hope of getting answers.  But no one answered their knocks.  People even came up to Cyree demanding that she tell them what was going on The Avelar were well known for having high magics and her arrival about the same time as the lights could be no coincidence.  She of course knew nothing about them but no one seemed to believe her.  

	Guy was also approached about the lights.  But people did not ask him what they were.  They accused him and his people of causing the lights.  They felt it was the some precursor to a Corsyrian invasion.  The three ate their food quickly and tried to maneuver away before lynch mob showed up for Guy.  They figured their first stop would be back at Belinda’s to see if this was the storm she kept seeing.


----------

